
The Immune Landscape of Cancer - indescions_2018
http://www.cell.com/immunity/fulltext/S1074-7613(18)30121-3
======
kevinwuhoo
I'm really excited for more meta-analyses to come out of these large-scale
projects. I'm even more excited for the prospect of a single cell TCGA which
the Human Cell Atlas will eventually get to.

Unfortunately it seems like many papers that operate on bulk data are a large
part signal deconvolution due to cell type heterogeneity as well as tumor
heterogeneity. I'm looking forward to when we have single cell resolution of
all the data types in this paper: mRNA, miRNA, methylation, surface markers,
and CNVs (maybe one day SNPs). We'll then know things like the identity of
lymphocytes and their TCR/BCRs as well as the true heterogeneity tumors. There
have been a lot of cool papers that have been published just this year on
subsets of this single cell data [1, 2, 3].

[1]:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0024-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0024-3)

[2]:
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2018/04/02/221994](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2018/04/02/221994)

[3]:
[http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(17)31449-6](http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(17\)31449-6)

~~~
gww
The Human Cell Atlas project will certainly yield a tremendous amount of data
and define many new cell types. I wonder how much resolution we will get from
single cell RNA-seq since technological limitations permit the analysis of
genes with high expression. In my experience with single cell analysis we only
detect a few thousand genes per cell and many of those are not detected
frequently enough to infer their contribution to the cells identity.

------
searine
It is worth noting that this publication is part of the epic "Pan-Cancer
Atlas" by the "The Cancer Genome Atlas Network".

[http://www.cell.com/pb-
assets/consortium/PanCancerAtlas/PanC...](http://www.cell.com/pb-
assets/consortium/PanCancerAtlas/PanCani3/index.html)

It was a series of 27 co-published articles in Cell all published on April
5th. Really an amazing project, and I am immeasurably jealous my current boss
is part of the consortium!

~~~
vibrio
This is cool for sure, but that is a large bolus of reading to do. Maybe this
is an obvious insight for his community, but the bottleneck in greater
biology/medicine is quickly moving from data generation to data analysis (I
guess where it has been for genomics for a quite while).

